# What does dwa mean



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

This may sound stupid but what does dwa mean and what is it


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

dangerous wild animals: victory:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

your right, it sounds very stupid... LMFAO sorry!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

in fairness..if you google "DWA" it doesnt come right up..
but if you google "dwa license" it comes up top.

you seem to want info on it Bowie so why not have a good read up?


----------



## danjwright (Apr 11, 2007)

It's a UK legal thing. There's this law called the "Dangerous Wild Animal Act" which forbids you from keeping an animal listed on the act unless you have a license (zoos, circuses and pets shops are exempt).
Maybe someone should create a sticky about this?


----------



## jenjen (Aug 14, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> your right, it sounds very stupid... LMFAO sorry!


Hmmm...you're obviously one of those nice people that the quote at the bottom of your sig is talking about then dan :blah:


----------

